# Customer not showing up at dropoff location.



## squid_wannabe (Nov 24, 2017)

Been calling many times and sending text messages but no answer. Clicked on “Customer unavailable” then wait for the 5 minute timer countdown. While waiting, continue reaching out customer per instructions. After the countdown, just quickly left and food is mine.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Next time, just call once and start timer.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Leave the last bite on the welcome mat.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is my MO.....

Ring doorbell once, knock after about 15 seconds, ring bell again after 10 seconds, knock again after 5 seconds, then call once. IF no reply I’ll leave a message telling them they have two minutes due to having other deliveries. These a-holes know EXACTLY where we are due to GPS, if they don’t have “toes on the curb” it’s their fault not mine.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If I ever order food I'll make sure to sit outside and wait till it gets delivered. There are no excuses!


----------



## squid_wannabe (Nov 24, 2017)

This is what I think: I think some customers are used to the old way/practice of delivering food. They rely on the driver to knock on their door or push their doorbell button. This customer replied after 1hr saying that her phone was away, out of reach and said that she didn’t hear any knocking or door belling. Customer has to be taught that us drivers want to delivered their food the quickest possible so that we can work on our next delivery.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

squid_wannabe said:


> This is what I think: I think some customers are used to the old way/practice of delivering food. They rely on the driver to knock on their door or push their doorbell button. This customer replied after 1hr saying that her phone was away, out of reach and said that she didn't hear any knocking or door belling. *Customer has to be taught that us drivers want to delivered their food the quickest possible so that we can work on our next delivery.*


Customers don't give a fat rats arse about you or any other driver.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Those free food comes in handy most of the time.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I had a difficult time getting a DD customer. With their timer something came up as 1• Did you leave it with someone. 2• Did you leave it by the door. I don’t remember the other two but none made reference to mark as delivered, dispose, and leave. Sounded like they wanted you to do anything else but leave with the order.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Toby2 said:


> I had a difficult time getting a DD customer. With their timer something came up as 1• Did you leave it with someone. 2• Did you leave it by the door. I don't remember the other two but none made reference to mark as delivered, dispose, and leave. Sounded like they wanted you to do anything else but leave with the order.


Yes! This happened to me at a hotel..no room number, name was intials, etc. I always send a text if I don't see a room number before I start towrd the hotel. Anyway, after no luck, it asked where I left the food. I was going to put in my stomach, but I put by the door and never answered my phone, NEXT!! LOL.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber20/20 said:


> Those free food comes in handy most of the time.


With the pittance these delivery companies pay drivers free food should be MANDATORY.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> I had a difficult time getting a DD customer. With their timer something came up as 1• Did you leave it with someone. 2• Did you leave it by the door. I don't remember the other two but none made reference to mark as delivered, dispose, and leave. Sounded like they wanted you to do anything else but leave with the order.


4- Food was disposed of properly.*

*In My Belly!


----------



## AnUberEatsBikingGod (Jun 24, 2019)

If you dont call for support to document it be careful. I had several people flake out on me and uber straight up took my money saying that I have an irregular amount of cancellations. 1 a customer literally hung up when I called from the door. the second one was a 2AM order where they customer must have passed out. I contacted support and they gave a vague statement that I will not be refunded my money. I hassled them about my shiiii.... lo and behold they forked it back over. I asked "So what am I supposed to do when a customer doesn't answer? BREAK IN? Sit the order on their table and click order delivered????? lol. Im like "I can't force nobody to take no orders.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If I ever order food I'll make sure to sit outside and wait till it gets delivered. There are no excuses!


I carry extra plastic shopping bags I'll the out to a door knob or leave it on the steps
But I'll wait even if I have another run


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> I had a difficult time getting a DD customer. With their timer something came up as 1• Did you leave it with someone. 2• Did you leave it by the door. I don't remember the other two but none made reference to mark as delivered, dispose, and leave. Sounded like they wanted you to do anything else but leave with the order.


I ? this is new. I picked option 4 and listed church. Didn't say what church. The cx called and texted me but I did not answer. He got more than enough with the calls and timer, but no answer or callback until like half an hour later.


----------

